# Canon S3 Is Advice



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello 

As a planted tank lover, I felt the need to buy a good digicam .I have shortlisted the CANON S3IS . Will this be the right camera for my use?I have learnt that it has macro mode (which would help in capturing the small fishes) also good zoom.

Is it possible to change lens on this digicam ? I am confused on this .

Shall I go ahead with the purchase? Please advice.

Thanks .

AME


----------



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

You can't change lense on this cam^^
If you need a cam which you can change its lense, look for canon 400D^^, I think it's a good choice for shooting tank.
About macro mode, almost every cam have macro mode^^, and when you use this mode, it'll be very difficult to taking photo of tiny fast-swimming fishes


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

S3IS has Great macro-mode,but its just for something not move,macro shot with moving things are dificult  If you wanna change your Lenses,then try 350D or 400D,a second hand 350D cost you ~ 550$ and 400D ~ 620$.Then buy a macro lense made by Tamron for ~ 340$.You will have great pic with that Combo


----------



## ame (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello 

Thanks for your replies. I am also looking at the NIKON stable .Any recomendations from that side?

I understand that D40 and D40 X has some autofocus issue with old lenses.

I am yet to make a final decision, but before friday I will have to finalise this.

Please help.

Thanks.

AME


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

the S3IS is a great camera best in its class next to the Sony H3 and H5. the 12X optical zoom is freaking great for such a small cam. 
But your limitation on lenses will possibly be of annoyance to you. the 350D and up would offer you those options so the extra cost might be worth it to you. And really you can't go wrong with a canon.


----------

